# okay girls, lets rumble.....again!



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

hi ladies,

 haven't been in touch lately, so thought we could revive this thread to keep tabs on everyone,reconnect and  hopefully welcome some new posters with their views, opinions and lives, and to create a new estrogen land ....anything new? good? not so good?..gypsy, are you still planning on opening your restaurant? how's that coming? where the heck is sosa & petals? petals,sosa, if you're out there, hope you are well.....leeniak, girl, you sound like you always got something goin on in your work... as for me...we have closed up the summer lake restaurant for the winter and have put it to bed until next june...busy, busy summer and half a dozen caterings already on th ebooks for next year...good to see the economy twitching in the right direction...i have taken a job cooking at a luxury guest ranch for the winter in the all too republican state of arizona.....it will be good to get off the mountain though and be warm for the winter, and if someone is willing to pay me, so much the better.....living on top of a mountain in the rockies in the winter has its challenges, for sure.....we have bought a 32 ft motorhome and are packing it up, starting our new adventure by heading south tomorrow....ii will have wifi for the winter, hopefully so can keep communicating....the ranch is in the middle of nowhere...no actually, its at the end of nowhere!....volcanic mountains and rolling hills..names like cochise stronghold....yes, think cowboys and indians......anyway, i'm excited...down side, is that i have to cook 2 breakfast shifts, which is not my forte or my liking, but as i said...if someone's willing to pay me......have to collect the eggs from the hens as well...that should be both interesting and entertaining!.......so will be out of touch for a week or so after tomorrow, so 'keep on truckin'...in the meantime, remember...wag more, bark less!

cheers!!

joey


----------



## agchief (May 30, 2010)

Good luck and much success with the job in AZ.

I look forward to some hen house stories.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

great avatar...what do it mean?

joey


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

This is attempt four for me to reply to this thread.  Nothing to do with issues on CT, just kids and stuff preventing me from posting!  Danged life getting in the way of my fun!! 

Good to see you again Joey and I am looking forward to tales from the henhouse!  It sounds like you landed a great job with this one.  Breakfast isn't that bad.. just think.. you will see daylight when you go home!  Scary huh?  LOL

For me work is the same s*** different pile, different day.  We have owners who are hands off so of course our labour is high... uhm if they are not going to do it themselves they will have to do pay someone to do it and well it is what it is.  I have a vent  though and I will post it as a new thread in this area..

Kids are good... daughter was a happy one today.. we were poorly prepped for today as I lost my prep person to the dish yesterday and the KM told me that she was ours and mine to teach once she arrived.  She was soooo happy.. she wants to be a pastry chef and loves the kitchen.  She is seven months too young to work in the kitchen full time but her time is coming...  She did a great  job on prep and is faster than some of our kitchen staff.  (Go baby girl!!)  Son is doing well.. he did a dummy  move when he was cleaning a knife in his food studies class at school and cut his hand but it is fine...it was a bit of a gash but it needed no stiches.  He is still looking for a job... with his issues I can't suggest him for a buser or dishwasher at work.. that is just not fair to him.  He needs sometng much easier. 

I will post a new one about work..  I have a story from today!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

So we have this new guy and I posted in the pro forum about him and I did see some improvement with him but he is back to his old ways and it is hard.

I was  mean.. I put him on eggs and myself on fruits because I wanted the KM to see him in his glory.. I know he cannot handle the line but the KM had no clue so I did  it for a reality check for the KM.  Mean I know but hey... he thinks I don't  like him because he has schooling and I am self taught and well no... I have issues with him because he is a crappy line cook AND he is freaking overpaid.. there lie my issues...

I tossed this guy under the bus and it was up to him how he managed that and well it was a poor showing.  I know now that he is on prep on remebrance day and I am going to have the muscle on the line. 

dang.. I must hit the hay.. seems I am working tomorrow..  this weekend has been a mess for alarm times!

take care all and hope to hear from you soon


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Leeniek - you sound busier that a one armed wall paper hanger - no idea how you manage all of that. Good on your daughter, sounds like she did a great job /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif I'm sure your son will find the right spot soon. My daughter has pretty much taken over a job in our company (not cooking) as personal assistant - she does all the work in half the time that the last person did, and I'm not kidding or just being a proud mum. Son is still in college with a year to go, but once he's let loose I think he'll readily find his niche.

Gotta laugh at you throwing that guy ounder the bus. Best thing you could have done to show off his faults, would seem like it worked,

Durangojo - if it's not too late - good luck with your winter job, sounds like a walk in the park - Enjoy! And report back sil vous plais.... hehe


----------



## agchief (May 30, 2010)

"great avatar...what do it mean?

joey"

Nothing connected to food, but then I'm not a chef or a cook...just a fan.

I spent 27 years in the USN & the USN-R, retired last year and the avatar is my old rating symbol, Aerographer's Mate.

Weather forecasting was my job, Senior Chief Petty Officer was my rank. The wings mean the rate, (or job) is connected

with Naval Aviation and the arrow is a wind vane.

I couldn't think of anything else when it came to avatars, since I don't cook, but love to eat and to learn...this forum has taught

me to appreciate what all you professionals go through in order to bring a plate to the table AND a roof over the business.

~Diana


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Diana, welcome!  I like your avatar as well and thank you for serving your country.  We had a few Veterans come in for lunch this week and all of us made sure we thanked them for what they did for us.

I went from buying cookbooks with a vengeance to actually using them and now I work in the business.  Just because you don't cook much now doesn't mean you will never cook.


----------



## catering101 (Jun 27, 2010)

leeniek said:


> Diana, welcome! I like your avatar as well and thank you for serving your country. We had a few Veterans come in for lunch this week and all of us made sure we thanked them for what they did for us.
> 
> I went from buying cookbooks with a vengeance to actually using them and now I work in the business. *Just because you don't cook much now doesn't mean you will never cook.*


Yes, I admit. I used to be struggling with cooking. I also believe that even if you're already in the business, it's always a challenge to learn more recipes and make them more delicious for other people to love. It's a never-ending process, so wouldn't have to worry about it Diane. I always find inspiration here too...


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

We have a guy with us who has "30 years in the business" and I must say I am less than impressed with him.  He is very sexist  ( to him women in the biz are a pair of t*** and should be treated as such and when I call board he does NOT freaking listen and that pees me off to no end. )  His shifts are soon to be cut.. I don't give a damn that he is friends with the son of one of our owners.. his work SUCKS and I just cannot have it.  I had him on prep on Friday and he did a crappy job.. sure he may think himself to be a chef but in my eyes he has alot of learning to do.  He is such a freaking primadonna.. can't get anything out of the low boy for himself and seems to think the kitchen revolves around him. I'd rather have one of our newbies in on meat and potatoes than him...at least with the newbies I know the job will get done and there will be no attitude going on.

I wonder.....this freak has 30 years experience.. why on this green earth is he still a line cook and not an exec chef somewhere??????????  Hmmm.. he works poorly with people and to be honest I would never want to work under him,  I'm new (9 yrs in the biz) and I would never ever ever act ike he does... maybe that's a personality thing. 

I made Dutch soup on Friday and it went over super well.. this a**hat told me that  I was doing this and that wrong with the soup and I looked at him and said... this is my mother in law's recipe and it has been  so for over 50 years.  He didn't like to be put in his place but well too bad.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey girls.....been outta the loop for some time ......opening up your own biz is crazy!

I am under construction and maybe in way over my head .......but what the heck , you only live once. I am totally exhausted and my house is a disaster zone  also , because I have no time for it.  I love that your on the road Joey .....sounds so Gypsy like....lol....( my style) you go girl. Leenie, sounds like the apple does not fall far from the tree!.....I'm jealous for that ......my two had no interest in joining me in the kitchen after I gave them a trial run......You must be a better teacher than I (BTW I am not on Facebook) ...Where is our darling Petals? Well this is a refreshing thread let's keep the estrogen going girls......

Gypsy


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Good to see you Gypsy!  It sounds like you are very busy these days! 

I suspect my son might be considering a career in the food chain too.  He is very interested in the environment and how to eat and live locally so I suspect he is going to end up doing something involved in that area.  I'm not sure how my daughter ended up wanting to work in the kitchen.. this is a second career for me and not what I wanted to do as a little girl at all so who knows what will happen.  I have her scheduled in the kitchen on Saturday for prep and support and she is happier than a pig in poop.  She will be backup for our primadonna but they both will  be in at 8am so they can familiarize themselves with the station.  She is seven months too young to work in a kitchen on the hot line but we can get around that because I am there and she has my permission to do the dangerous work.  (kitchen work is considered here a dangerous job)

TTY ladies soon!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

so gypsy girl,

what kinda place are you opening, and when? under construction? ouch...sounds expensive....what food style? menu? bar? in the city? tell us more si vous plait...the best of fortune for you, really...it is such a hard but rewarding road...and as you know, cleaning out the grease trap at 3 in the morning is so very, very sexy! i've found that a shot helps in those times....what are you gals doing for thanksgiving? or do you guys even celebrate it as we do...here,its just a food orgy really...i'll be working, but i like that anyway...new town that's not really a town(ghost town,seriously...more later)...i love my job at the ranch...good people, lots of latitude, and everyone ceptin the dog is glad i'm here!...wishing you all the very best for a wonderful day full of food, fun, laughter and someone else doing the dishes!...seems everyone here(u.s.of a) gets so stressed out about the perfect turkey, the perfect gravy, the perfect side dishes...instead of remembering what thanksgiving really, truly means...being thankful, sharing food, which is sharing our love, and simply just being together.....and of course pie!...keep on truckin' ladies...enjoy your families, cuz you know its all gonna change come christmas holidays...i love thanksgiving.. its all about  gathering and everyone is so warm and fuzzy...come christmas, its all about the presents and who got who what.....ciao for now

joey

p.s. so far, i've lucked out not having to 'gather the eggs' yet... the guys bring them in and i'm amazed that they come in so clean(no poop)....must be cuz we feed them the kitchen scraps, minus anything relating to eggs or onions or garlic...they bring them to me warm though, which kinda wigs me out.....suppose i'll get over that all at some point, just not today!...nite nite ladies


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Joey, warm eggs do sound kinda creepy but hey... how much fresher can that be?

Here in Canada our Thanksgving was last month and yep. I worked it.  I was SOOOOOO p*ssed off... I was supposed to have it off but the rest of the kitchen booked it off too and they were NOT flexible at all.  Enter new holiday policy.. first two people to book a holiday off will get it (and yes I am watching to make sure the same people aren't always getting holidays off) and the rest I will try and accomadate but there are no guarantees.

My inlaws are very materialistic and this year they are too into their own stuff to be able to afford a family gift exhange at Christmas.  To be honest we're saving $200 as the price limit was $50 and our kids take part in the exchange.  Supposedly we're going to play games but I'll believe that when I see it.  They all like to drink so I suspect it will become a drinking party just like every other family event.  The only time it isn't a big drunkfest is when we host the party.  We aren't big drinkers and we don't have a beer fridge in the basement.  We can quickly chill beer in the freezer and I always will have wine for anyone who wants it but that's as far as we go.  The beer store is nearby so they can load up if they like but we will not pay for it.


----------



## agchief (May 30, 2010)

"I went from buying cookbooks with a vengeance to actually using them and now I work in the business.  Just because you don't cook much now doesn't mean you will never cook."

I did once (about 100 years ago) work in a company cafeteria, I worked the lunch grill, hamburgers, hot dogs & grilled cheese.

I did enjoy some aspects...like knowing the company president sent his secretary down to our kitchen daily for my egg salad.

and my partner loves the breakfast I make.

But I don't think I will ever have the passion needed for professional cooking.

I am quite happy doing something special for one special person.

I do enjoy and learn from your posts...and yeah warm chicken eggs are something to get used to...Ms. Durango, you must be a city girl.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey girls!

                     Joey my biz is slow in the process and no grease trap is on the schedule as of yet. The site is a historical landmark and is causing such a comotion in town ......mostly good...... we'll see. I have just lost a close famly member and am a bit shut down. Times like these seem to put your life on hold ......and everything suddenly becomes so clear.....hope all is well in esrtogen town since the "Rumble Bar" was shut down.

Gypsy


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

no gypsy, the 'Rumble Bar' lives on!...we just moved it..its a good thing, as hopefully we will get some new folks interested......we need to have a party or something, kick up our heels a bit...seems like everyone's in a funk, or has had some personal loss, or just overloaded.....let's all think on that one, shall we?....being that your new restaurant venture is in a historical building, i'm sure presents its own set of problems, from wiring to plumbing to even being able to change anything without going through the 'hysterical' society...what type of food? how many seats? do you own the building or are you paying rent as you remodel? that could get expensive if its a big project, which it always seems to end up being, wspecially if you are putting in the kitchen.... leenie, hope all is well at your house and you are ramping up for the holidays...agcheif, yeah, you gotta have passion to cook professionally,it goes without saying that you need skills,knowledge, imagination and creativity, but mostly you need a good sense of humor, nerves of steel, and good legs? oh, before i hear the wrath of bdl, good, really sharp knives!  yeah, i'm a city girl, but when i left the city i grew up in(D.C.), i never looked back...have always lived in remote somewhat isolated places with no chickens...well, actually the caribbean is covered with chickens, but they are scrawny and mostly mean, and basically scavengers...and they poop everywhere! hen came in the kitchen the other day and i assured her that she would end up as the nights special if i saw her in there again.....she just pooped on her way out the door..just like a female, always having the last word, i guess.....mountain lion badly mauled a horse the other night....horse is still alive, but really injured.....think its been unusually cold early here so the cats are coming down to get warm and get food....interesting, the food chain, eh? my wifi connection has been spotty, so will catch up as i can...stay well ladies...

joey


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

A party sounds like a great idea, Joey!  We just have to figure out when is best for all of us, with our different schedules.  That's so sad for the horse, I hope he is going to be ok.  It must be cold for the cats to venture down so early.  Funny with the hen.. I guess she told you!

Gypsy, I'm sorry for your family's loss.  I know what you mean when something hits so close to home.. it really brings you to realize what is most important in your life.

We had a bit of a scare with our daughter.  A student she had a class with last semester was diagnosed with active Tuberculosis so public health did skin tests on everyone who was exposed to this kid and hers read positive it was 11mm and anything greater than 10mm is considered to be positive in Canada. So she had a chest xray and that was normal.  Her TB is dormant in her and it may never ever become active but we decided to have it treated anyway.  The preventative treatment of latent TB lasts for nine months and it is two pills.. one is a vitamin that will help her liver deal with the drug and the other is a powerful antibiotic.  She will have to take the pills for nine months and it will reduce her risk of developing active TB from 10% to 1%.  Today was a talk with the nurse practioner (she is really nice) and then bloodwork.  In two weeks we're going back to clinic and the meds will start.  Since TB is a public health concern the clinic supplies the meds to us at no cost and she has to go to clinic once a month for bloodwork and a general checkup with the doctor.  The nurse mentioned in our visit that she is expecting to see alot of kids from this exposure and that our daughter was not the first one she has seen.  One of her friends tested positive too and another one had to do the treatment when he lived in NYC as he tested positive for it when he was exposed at school.  Apparently it's more common than we think,

Work is a bit of BS right now but I think that if we improve communication between the BOH and the owner and we bypass the FOH stupidvisor things will be fine.  This past weekend was rough and I knew it would be and I was expecting to get yelled at just not for the reasons I did.  The KM got worse than I did and he gave it right back to the owner.  The owner wants to have a chat with the two of us and see how we can prevent disaster days and well.. the key is LISTEN TO ME WHEN I TELL YOU I NEED OWNER SUPPORT IN THE KITCHEN.. had he and the stupidvisor did that Sunday would have been a walk in the park.  I don't say things to be dramatic or create trouble or gossip.. I say things because it is the truth. 

Work Christmas party is tomorrow.. I know it's early  but they wanted to have it at the place we did last year and tomorrow was the only day they had left for the party room when we called back in August.  I guess everyone is planning ahead this year!  We do a gift grab game and this year they gave it a theme.. blue.  The budget was $20 so I went to Bluenotes (they're a casual clothing store) and got a gift card. I know some people are wrapping their gifts in blue paper so it will be fun to see what everyone came up with.  My daughter bought his big blue stuffed animal and I can see one of the fruiters fighting her for that one.  (she bought what she wanted to get because last year she ended up with  Simpsons shot glasses that were stolen from her and at the end of it, a shot glass chess board)  Last year I got Mr Plow slippers but ended up with an assortment of chocolates and peretzels.. I was very happy with what I left with even though the Mr Plow siippers were funny. 

I'm halfway through Christmas shopping but nowhere near done Christmas baking.. go figure!

Hope to hear from you all soon!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Might as well get the party started.

BDL


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Ay Ay Ay...Christmas is too close. Business is too busy (I'm not in cooking prof.). Just flat out so we might get a week off between Christmas and New Year's Day. Hmm, I am looking for flying pigs. You never know - we could all die of shock if we can shut the doors for just 7 days. Got 2 months of school holidays for the young 'uns - aarggh! At least it means some sleep ins with luck. And lots of extra cooking - time they learnt properly, although they can do some things. Business has always taken precednce in this household (grrr) but you do what you gotta do. Otherwise they'd have more skills cooking wise. They are great otherwise. Yay!!

Gypsy - I too am sorry for your loss,I hope you're keeping your chin up. All the best with your business.

BDL - thanks for the pressie pic it looks rather tasty - when can I expect mine to arrive? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

now, those are my kind of party favors! bdl, you still da man!!! and you are right, we just need to get this party started...so i propose that instead of having a specific date and time, we have a month long 'open house'..come when you can, whatever, whenever your schedule allows...share your holiday cheers and wishes, stories, whatever you got...bring a bottle or not(i know the bartender), but please just come......how's that sound to everyone? bottom's up girls and cheers to the rest of you!

joey


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Rosh Hashanah....

Whatever, however you celebrate the holidays....take your time and enjoy the season......celebrate each day

peace on earth.....

Buon Natale e Felice Anno Nuovo 

joey


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

I'm a woman in the business and just stumbled on this thread. I follow Leeniek's kitchen escapades and have kept track of durangojo over the years.I spent some time in CO a few years ago (30 years ago if truth be told), but if I ever run away, I'll be knocking on her door! I miss that part of the country. Since I'm 30 years older now, I wonder if it's Colorado or my life back then that I miss and if that old addage holds true; "no matter where you go, there you are". I can hardly see myself selling feather jewelry on the corner on College Hill in Boulder anymore! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

I really enjoy hearing how other women fare in the food industry. Since I own my own place, the issues within my 4 walls are of my own doing(and sometimes I could kick myself for being such a pushover as a boss) , but I've dealt with many of your same issues when I worked other places.

Anywea, nice meeting you!

Susan


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

a big  colorado cowgirl howdy to you lentil!

welcome, welcome, welcome to the rumble girls....we are not a large chorus, but a chorus nonetheless....what kind of business do you have? where? please, feel comfy here and share whatever you like..professional, home, venting...whatever...i promise to get back to spend more time, but unfortunately my dog is starring holes in me and crossing her legs... gotta go...or more so, she does!....happy new year, and again welcome...it is always so great to hear another female voice....

peace,

joey


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello hello

We might not be a big chorus, but I'm sure we can be loud (and/or be heard) !!!

I'm part owner of a lodge with a la carte restaurant, bar, boat hire etc etc.

My staff is mainly home trained, the 2 main cooks were gardeners not too long ago!

We definitely don't do the amount of dinners of full flown restaurants in town, but we do our fair share.

Anyway 05:50 here, some of the staff are cleaning, my side-kick has just left for a 14 day holiday, so time to start a new day!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

butzy,

 a cafe in zambia? wow...where? what do you serve? are you american? if so, how did you pull that off? would love to hear more about your place..sounds intoxicating! ..and warm.looking forward to hearing more..

happy new year,

joey


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

> I really enjoy hearing how other women fare in the food industry. Since I own my own place, the issues within my 4 walls are of my own doing(and sometimes I could kick myself for being such a pushover as a boss) , but I've dealt with many of your same issues when I worked other places.
> 
> Anywea, nice meeting you!
> 
> Susan


Nice to meet you too, Susan aka Lenti! I'm just catching up with this thread now so sorry for the late reply


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I have an interview Thursay .. it's a mom and pop place and they pay their cooks more than I make as AKM.  Given the rat crap I have been subject to at work these days  a cook job is inviting.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Happy New Year Dolls of the Industry!

I have  been BUSY!

AND    had to start working  out on the side just to build extra energy!

II


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote :

<butzy,

a cafe in zambia? wow...where? what do you serve? are you american? if so, how did you pull that off? would love to hear more about your place..sounds intoxicating! ..and warm.looking forward to hearing more..>

Not American, I'm Dutch!

Started bush clearing in 2006 and opened this lodge in 2007. I'm a 50% owner.

Been living in this part of the world for a bit over 10 years now.

My background is horticulture.... I actually know how to grow things. Isn't that amazing!

Right, more about this place: We are straight on the Zambezi river. One of the most fascinating rivers in Africa. There are lots of hippo's and croc's around.

In the dry season lots of elephant as well.

Got about 5 boats that we hire out for game viewing and fishing. And yes, I drive those as well. Great fun to be out there on the water and to do some fishing for tigerfish. (especially with an ice cold beer in your hand)/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Butzy,  sounds exciting!  For me though, the garter snakes and worms in my garden give me the creeps.  I'm afraid I'd be a total mess in Zambia!  I'm very much a wimp when it comes to wildlife....


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

so butzy,

what's the time differential there? what's on your menu? croc satay?...i've eaten lots of alligator, and its good...however killing a croc can't be all that much fun, and kinda messy.....what kind of fish you got in that river, and how do you cook it?....what's it like in the summer...humid? flies as big as tea cups?...."have knives, will travel", and yes bdl, they are sharp!

leeniak,well, if you're set up for an interview, its pretty obvious the level of your dissatisfaction.....i think it would be a good move for you, and the mom and pop place would be damm lucky to have you as an employee aka family member...corporate sucks, period...good luck and keep us updated....

gypsy, good to hear your voice again....when are you slated to open? still don't know what kind of joint you're opening...what your food style will be.......keep on truckin'

where oh where is petals? seems she has disappeared again....yeah, europe is such a bitch this time of year! hmmmm, must be nice petals...i want your job!

lentil, what kind of place you got? where? in the mountains? i got me one of those just outside of durango...sure you know where that is if you lived in boulder...its still absolutely magnificient there...pristine, magestic mountains, mostly national forest land so your views are not filled with clearcutting, subdivisions and development...expensive place to live and eek out a living, because of the lack of private land, everything is a million dollars, or so it seems.....anyway, i'm escaping for the winter,working at a small guest ranch outside of tuscon just for shits and grins and to be warm...so far, it hasn't been all that warm, but waay warmer than the 15 below they have at home...i even had to put my ski socks, gloves and ughs on the other day...

okay girls, just wanted to catch up a bit, while i have the chance...looking forward to some serious downtime to do some exploring and hiking around...i think next week hopefully...hubby sick, sick with flu/ bronchial infection...its usually a matter of WHEN i will get it, not IF...everyone at the ranch has had it,we all got 'worked' over the holidays,so immune systems are low.... seems i'm doomed either way....just trying to stay hydrated ....hope you are all well.....happy trails all

joey


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Think the time difference between here and there is 9 hours or so (that's with Colorado). I'm looking at having dinner just now...

Did a sheep and a croc on a spit for new year. Tasted great. I've never had alligator. Croc tastes somewhere in between pork and chicken. Is that the same for gator?

Recently had croc on special. The recipe I used was based on a alligator recipe: Croc "sauce piquante". An american friend had made it for me sometime earlier, I liked it, so "copied" it for the restaurant. Especially the tourist love eating things like that!

We actually need a license to get crocodile meat as it is game-meat and therefore controlled.

When I can get it, I put impala and warthog on the menu as well......

Got a chance to try some hippo meat the other day. It tasted totally different from what I expected. I thought it would be fatty and all, but it was actually more like beef, just a bit richer (Think I need to open a thread "what's the weirdest thing you have eaten").

Fishing I enjoy a lot. We got a good fighting fish around here, called tigerfish. They got teeth like Piranha's and fight like crazy.

They taste OK, but are very very bony!

A popular eating fish is Tilapia. It occurs in the rivers and lakes here and is also farmed (my neighbours are fish farmers).

Can't believe how much I've been rambling (or is it rumbling)/img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif

Gonna eat now (and have another nice glass of South African wine)


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

hi ladies,

just wanted to poke my head in and see how everyone is doing....how goes it? leeniak, congratulations again on your new job adventure! butsy, gypsy, petals, lentil...what are you all up to now that its finally spring? anything new in your life on the cooking front..any new ventures?

my time at the ranch is over as of tomorrow..can't believe it has been 6 months already...wow! it turned out to be such an incredible experience for me, and is quite bittersweet to leave...we are family now, and i get a bit teary thinking about not being a part of it anymore. they have asked me back for next winter, but who knows what will happen in the next 6 months...meantime, its back to work for another busy summer at the lake....it will be good to see my old friends and feel those wonderful mountains again.....by monday night i will be sitting on a mexican beach for a few weeks to decompress, renergize and to celebrate my birthday(earth day the 22nd). so, grab a glass and toast with me......its been a hell of a ride this year and am looking forward to yet another surprising one.....gotta go for now, but please all, keep the rumble thread alive with your news and adventures...as always, be a little naughty!!

joey


----------



## agchief (May 30, 2010)

For Durangojo...HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ching ching!!!!!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Joey!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Joey ,

After all the hard work you have done and gone through, you deserve  that holiday. Have a great trip, all the best to you. Enjoy the hot sun and have a 'passion fruit mojito' or a 'ocean drive punch' ....your an island girl ! ...remember to catch the sunset.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow what adventures!  Do it while you can 

Daughter recently had an exchange trip to Costa Rica.  Enjoyed it, loved to speak a different language and see how things were done there.  But, could not eat rice or corn for a long time once back.  She told me on her trip back, so I gave her on her first dinner back, fried rare rib steak, gravy, roast potatoes and a tossed green salad followed by icecream and mixed berries. She was happy.

Anyone else gone thru food type withdrawals thru where you are/ what you're doing?

P.S. I'm well aware that a lot of people have no choice or even little chance of eating even every day.  We sponsor a family in South America which, I hope, is helping them a little at least.  Not trying to sound like a crusader here, just saying what we are doing what we can  to help


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Food withdrawals? Yeah certainly!

Years ago I worked in Japan for a couple of months. I was still at varsity so did not have much money. It was ok while working as i basically worked for food and accommodation. Afterwards I went travelling for a couple of months and everything was hugely expensive. The only things that were affordable were white bread, cabbage, icecream and socks. We would check in the supermarkets for goods that were close to expiry date and on special. Other than that, we ate cabbage. Took me months after coming back to start appreciating cabbage again!

Other than that, everything is moving on here. Busy weekend ahead of me. Fully booked for Easter.

We were flooded in February, managed to repair almost all damage. March was a disaster month for bookings while it normally is one of the best months. Hopefully April is going to make up for it !!!!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Where in Holland are you from, Butzy?  My inlaws are Dutch... mother in law is from Brabant and I can't remember for the life of me where my father in law's family is from but I know of one cousin who is in Bilthoven.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Bilthoven is not far from where I was born.

I was born in Baarn (near Hilversum) and grew up in Nijkerk (near Amersfoort).

From then I have been moving around Holland till I left in 1996, which makes me realise I've been away for 15 years now.

That must be a good enough reason for a party /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif

How's everyone else doing?

Had any good party's lately?

I'm planning a mid-winter beach party: sand on the dining room floor and bar area, lots of charcoal burners to keep us warm, beach balls, jeu de boules, beach boys blearing over the speakers and a pig on a spit.....


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a party coming up... yet another brother in law turning 50 and along with his grandmother and my mother in law I seem to be catering the party.  I have pulled turkey sandwiches and pulled pork too and then it is all salads.  Easy for me to prep ahead and transpot and well.. I can source out within my sibs in law the meat... they all have crockpots so they can help in the cooking of the port and turkey.   The salads i can manage and I can add odds and ends to to the menu as I cook it through...


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

So Butzy can I assume you are from North Holland then?  My father in law is from the north (and I'm assuming the cousin lives in the north as he is a cousin on that side) and my mother in law was from the south.  When they met neither of them could understand each other's Dutch as the dialects were that different. 

At some point in time we will travel to Holland...it's on our bucket list of things to do


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Not from North Holland, but from Northern Holland 

Bit confusing isn't it?

North Holland is a province and I come originally from the province of Utrecht. Both of them are in the Northern part of the Netherlands (even South Holland is actually in the Northern part of the country).

People from the South do speak with a different accent than the ones from the North, although I have no real problem understanding them, except the ones from the Northern province of Friesland and from the Southern province of Limburg.

They got a total different language from the rest of us!!!

But not to worry if you get to the Netherlands, almost everyone speaks English .......


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

At least everyone that is our age speaks English.  The people from my mother in law's generation speak just Dutch only.  We've had many visitors from there over the years and when it's her siblings they always have to come here for dinner so she acts as a translator for us.  (apparently she raves about my cooking just a bit too much...LOL)  I've heard my mother in law speak of Friesland but never of Limburg.  It kind of reminds me like the province of Newfoundland here in Canada.. they definitely have their own language over there! 

To correct myself my father in law was from northern Holland and my mother in law is from the south.


----------

